# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد > سوال: لینک دانلود کتاب سیستم عامل تننباوم و کد های مینیکس

## behzadafshar

سلام دوستان 
اگه کسی لینک دانلود کتاب سیستم عامل تننباوم و کد های مینیکس رو داره بذاره استفاده کنیم

با تشکر

----------


## hadiranji

با این سایت سر بزن
www.operating-system.ir
وبلاگ جامع سیستم عامل

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

*Download - 7 MB

Another Link
*

----------

